# Negative HPT but still pregnant?



## Lara71 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello all,

I've had a natural FET on the 1st of February and my official test date was yesterday (15th). As that was my 35th Birthday which I did not want to spoil, I waited until today and got a    .
During the 2ww, I had lots of pains, twinges etc. in my lower abdomen going on, which at times felt like ovulation pain, and at other times like AF pain. In between I was convinced I was pregnant, then again I was sure I was not. Bear in mind all these symptoms were not overridden by any drugs, as we had a totally natural cycle without any medication.

Thing is, I am still not bleeding, which is now very overdue, and I wondered if anyone else has tested negative on day 15 and still found out they were pregnant?
I read somewhere that HPTs are not always reliable and you should always have a blood test to confirm, but my clinic (Exeter) does not offer this.
Or could it be that I did not ovulate, which is why I am now not bleeding as expected? We simply tracked my cycle with ovulation tests, no scans or blood tests were performed, so maybe this cycle I did not ovulate?

Our last fresh IVF cycle was in October/November, so I am now wondering if my body still has not recovered from that and the drugs messed up my cycles. However, the clinic said that it usually takes 1 cycle for the drugs to be 'flushed out' of your system, and my last 2 cycles following IVF were fine, although the bleeding was a lot lighter.

Did anyone have similar symptoms? This hanging in limbo is hell, so I would greatly appreciate any comments/thoughts!

Lara


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi lara,

i asked a similar question earlier today, As I have a similar issue this month too! I don't start my fertility treatment until next month, so this cycle is a natural one, today is day 34 in my cycle the longest cycle I have had without AF showing, and there is no sign of her! I tested BFN on clearblue with FMU, I have resigned myself to the fact that AF will be hear any day now! It may be that you had a delayed ovulation due to stress or something, maybe leave it 48 hours and try again. 

Sorry I cant be of more help.

Good luck

Emma.


----------



## Lara71 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Emma,

oops, I did not see your post, silly me!
Strange that suddenly there is such a delay, isn't it? Maybe it's psychological, as we are so desperately waiting...

Keep me posted anyway!

Lara


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Lara, is there any chance your doctor could order a BETA for you? It's not unheard of for some to not test positive till later on. Are you still on progesterone?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

When I did get my bfp I did not get it until 21dpo!!!  So it is definately not unheard of!

Good luck   
strawbs xxxx


----------



## Lara71 (Oct 10, 2005)

As regards your question LinLou: No, I am not on progesterone, I am not taking anything for this cycle, it is totally natural, which is why I am so confused! I normally have very regular cycles and have never been this late.

strawbs: wow, 21 days! I have to admit I do not have much hope left, but that definitely gives me some! Did you have a blood test in the end or just carried on doing the evil pee sticks until you got a bfp?

I suppose I should ask my clinic about a blood test. But they will probably ask me to wait until after the weekend.

This is hell!

Lara


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Well, I was on here wondering what on earth was going on.  I have no  periods at all, had had one and kept testing and testing, I had a opk surge, but get them all the time with no AF to follow.  I tested and tested with hpt and nothing.  I left it 2 days and then tested with opk again as my nipples were killing me and I was peeing in the night.  I thought I was not pg as BFN on hpt.  I got +ve on opk for 3 days running and then went on www.peeonastick.com where I read that you will get +ve opk if pg, so tested again and BFP!!

Just a word of caution, I did m/c and think that it is something to do with the length of time after ov and getting the bfp.

Good luck, keep us posted
strawbs


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

strawbs.. i just pm'd you ...


Can an opk predict pg?   

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sweetcheeks have just pm you, don't want to cause confusion www.peeonastick.com explains all!
strawbs xxxxx


----------



## Lara71 (Oct 10, 2005)

Just to let you all know that   arrived last night, so that's it now.
Well, at least the hanging in limbo is now over and we can concentrate on what to do next.
Good luck to all!

Lara


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry to drag it up Lara, but has your AF arrived as normal?

I am having a weird one where there is hardly any and its only brown d/c sorry for TMI!!!  

Usually my AF starts like that but within hour or so it is full blown, is it cos my cycle is messed up?

sorry you got a bfn, me too hun XX


----------



## Lara71 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi kizzymouse,

Sorry for your bfn!
Have been hiding behind ****loads of work today (am freelance) as I was completely unable to face the world after this, just about to log off now.

To answer your question, recently my periods have come on really slowly, like you describe, with lots of spotting first, sometimes for days, but this time I have gone straight in there, which I actually much prefer!
The quicker we get on with it, the quicker it will be done with!

So don't worry too much, I think all the drugs etc., even if it's months ago, still affect our cycles in some way.

Big hug.

Lara


----------



## mouse2333 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello

Ive read the link, and its very interesting.  I'm a bit confused though, can you help?
Can a pregnancy show up on an opk, but it thought to be late ovulation, then an early miscarriage happen, so not get a chance to show up on a hpt?
I hope that makes sense! 
Mouse xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*lara*...sorry for your BFN  

*mouse2333*

Although I'm no expert I suppose its possible...although think it unlikely...more likely to be positive to LH surge & not to hcg. An OPK can test positive to either LH or hcg hormone but an HPT would only test positive to hcg which is only present when pg. For these reasons its best to only take the results of an hpt and/or beta blood to confirm pg.
Implantation takes place between around 5-12 days past ovulation & only once this is well underway will hcg hormone be released...if you did an opk around same time as would usually do hpt then its possible for OPK to give positive result to being pg...but if using opk around your usual time of ovulation then it would be detecting LH not hcg.
Do you usually ovulate late ? If you ovulated late eg cd22 and then bleeding happened approx 14 days later then unlikely to be any pregnancy/early mc...

I replied to a previous post of yours about early mc...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45862.msg577810.html#msg577810

I ovulate cd14/15 but have long luteal phase so cycles approx 30/31 days...With my 1st early mc I tested neg on all hpts so when about week late my GP gave me blood test as far more sensitive than a pee stick...I then started bleeding 10/12 days after AF due (along with lots of severe pain/cramps, heavy bleeding, clots )...the blood test came back positive (but low levels of hcg) but I'd suffered early mc in time took to get results (at approx 5 & half weeks)...with my 2nd early mc I got a very very faint line on hpt but then started bleeding with all the same symptoms as before & then when tested was neg (so mc at about 5 wks) 

It is sometimes difficult to know whether late AF or early mc.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mouse2333 (Sep 15, 2005)

Cheers Natasha

Yes i remember your reply.  Been so confused, last month used opk, and found them difficult to read this month.  I usually ovulate around day 14/15, but this month the opk had faint second line from day 14 onwards, day 21 was darkist, but not as dark as control line.  So does this mean i missed the lh surge or ovulation took place day 21?
Af was then a week later than expected, and different to normal. Im confused as to why it was late, and why it was different.  Could it be because ovulation was later?
Sorry to keep going on, just feel very down at the mo 
Thank you
Mouse xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OPK's are not always accurate...they only detect the LH surge and not ovulation...even if get LH surge then doesn't always mean you will ovulate 

To get a positive on an OPK, your test line needs to be same colour or darker than the control line...if you do get a positive surge then would usually ovulate around 36hours later.

It could be that you ovulated later which is why your AF was then week late so would work out about right...or it could mean that no ovulation occured (annovulatory cycle - many women can skip ovulation occasionally) which would explain why the test line wasn't as dark as the control line - would mean no progesterone released so cycle could be bit longer...also progesterone prepares the womb for implantation so if no hormone to do this then maybe period will be lighter and different to normal. 

I appreciate how frustrating it all is but try not to worry and fret about it all...this in itself can cause problems and delays with AF.

Have you had progesterone blood test to confirm that you ovulate naturally ? (usually these tests are done on cd21, assuming you ovulate on cd14/28 day cycle - it should ideally be tested 7dpo as this is when it peaks so if you ovulate later eg cd21 then should try to get progesterone tested on cd2.

I wouldn't like to say one way or another but in my personal opinion I'd say you ovulated a little later in cycle or didn't ovulate at all but I would get it checked by your consultant or GP. I would also ditch the OPKs as just not reliable...knowing your natural cycles through various changes is much better way eg checking cervical mucus and position, temp charting etc...cm & cp will change throughout cycle so should be able to detect when ovulating...temp charting will indicate when you have ovulated as your temp should rise...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mouse2333 (Sep 15, 2005)

Natasha

Thank you once again, you are so helpful!
Ive got an appointment March 6th, and get results on ovulation blood test then.  Im seeing an Endocrine specialist, and the last time i saw her she said that i should stop with my temp charting and opk because they cause more stress and you end up obsessed!
Its hard though to then pinpoint ovulation if you don't temp chart or do opk, i found that i became more worried not doing either because i had no idea if i had ovulated each month.  It seems everybody had different ideas!
I will try hard to relax and not stress.
Thank you one again for all your help and advise, you are very reassuring.  I hope everything works out for you, you really deserve it.
Mouse xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad I could help...and good luck with your upcoming appt


----------

